# Miniature Moonshine kettle



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 11, 2008)

I have made this little copper kettle for myself and was inspired by the fact that my Dad who use to make moonshine (White Lightning, Wit Blitz) many years ago.

It took about two weeks on and off to make but the reward was great.
I realy enjoy making these things and believe me I have none or very little metal working tools like you get in a good blacksmith workshop.
I have used 3/32 " thick copper sheet and just beat it in to submition.

By now it has a nice patina look and not as shiney as in the picture.


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2008)

Constant, You are a man of MANY TALENTS. I could only wish for half of such a creative mind. Sam


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

How about another pic with something else in it to give us a sense of scale?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words, I wish I can find more of the hidden once.
My dad is the one who showed me many-many how to do things over the years. So many people have Idols or hero's and if I have to pick one it would be my dad. He is seventy and lives in SA and I wish he was here every day.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 11, 2008)

Skye said:


> How about another pic with something else in it to give us a sense of scale?


 
The pen in the picture is a Statesman Jr. I hope that gives you some idea of the size.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 11, 2008)

Heck you could only make a pint at a time with that-----looks great.
There are some folks around who still know how to use one of those---


----------



## OldWrangler (Dec 11, 2008)

Gary, don't you have a working model back in those Kentuck woods???????


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 11, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> Heck you could only make a pint at a time with that-----looks great.
> There are some folks around who still know how to use one of those---


 
Believe me I know how to use it! This one is completely operational ready, you never know when the need might arise.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice copper work!!

Oh by the way...could you post a pic of that pen, lower left hand corner


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 11, 2008)

that is the 100 piece Baron puzzle pen. Here is a link.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/6717/1_IMG_5345.JPG


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

Man that's a nice pen! I like the way you ended each blank with a ring frame thingie.


----------



## RMB (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats a nice little still! Could probably make about two or three shots at a time..? I brewed up a couple batches of shine a few years ago, just for kicks. Tasted like, well #@$%, but it was high proof. Now I homebrew beer with much better results.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very neat project. Have you used it?


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 11, 2008)

Skye said:


> Man that's a nice pen! I like the way you ended each blank with a ring frame thingie.


 
Yeah, I agree with ya' there!  100 pieces unbelievable!! I put together one of Lou/Ken puzzle pen kits so I can attest to the difficulty factor!:wink:


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 11, 2008)

nice job on that... 

it has me thinking george jones, white lightning: they was lookin' tryin to book him but my pappy kept a cookin'.... ohhhhhhh *hiccup* white lightnin'!


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you do any reproductions of originals by Dirk VanUrp?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 11, 2008)

who is he?


----------



## woodboys (Dec 11, 2008)

Constant, nice kettle but I think it still takes a back seat to the torch. Maybe if you added the copper tubing, some corn and some sugar.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 11, 2008)

Sooo, can I place my order?  Do I need to supply my own jars?  It would be for medicinal purposes only, I PROMISE!


----------



## btboone (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice pen. Mine only had 44 pieces, and they were a handful to keep straight. My first one had maple and walnut interleaved. They are a lot of work. I'm working on a new version now. :wink:


----------



## rb765 (Dec 13, 2008)

wow, with that you can make your own fuel.  I found a book called Alcohol Is A Gas that you might want to look into.  I believe there is also a website by the same name (without the spaces).  Now with the money you save, you can get more penturning stuff.  How cool is that?


----------



## elody21 (Dec 26, 2008)

That is really cool! I have a 90 year old bottle of wine and a jar of liquered cherries from my grandfather. I doubt if either would be any good  I don't think he ever made white lighting though. I do buy it and use it to clean my airbrush gun for my bakery. It works great.


----------

